# Yamaha 225 - Stalls under load



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

OK, so I posted this problem before and thought I had it resolved. I did not. I have a 1991 Yamaha 225 (225TXRP) that I purchased along with a boat last month that stalls out whenever put in gear in the water. When its on the hose in the driveway it works fine.

Here is what I've done:
Replaced primer bulb
Replaced water/fuel separator
Replaced fuel filter
Taken apart and cleaned carbs (they were filthy)
Replaced spark plugs (mix and matched spark plugs were replaced)
Replaced thermostat
Replaced thermostat cover (previous was cracked and spewing water)

There is a very tiny fuel leak where the primer bulb connects to the fuel line. It drips a small bit of fuel when the bulb is pumped up firm. I don't think this is the problem, but let me know if you guys think so.

The boat came with 70 gallons of gas. I have placed some gas in a glass jar and no separation occurred. Gas smells fine and ignites with no issues. I topped the tank off with 30 gallons of new gas and 60 gallon dose of Sta-Bil Marine.

What should I try next? 

Also... any ideas on how to determine if problem is fixed without having to take the boat to the water? I took it to Jim's Fish Camp tonight after replacing the thermostat and thermostat housing and was barely able to get it back on the trailer. Is the Swamp Houses ramp better for larger boats? It's a 23' ProLine Cuddy Cabin.

Thanks for any help you guys can provide. I would really like to try and resolve this problem without taking it to a mechanic, if possible.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

maybe fog it real good with some seafoam? let it get in the carb and intake real good. fog it slowly til it dies, then restart it a couple hours later. repeat if you see a lot of black smoke on restart.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

You could have a intake leak, we have a similar situation at the shop right now. Air sucking in between the bottom carb and the reeds . Hope this helps. Also link and sync is critical on these


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

For $79 we will diagnose it THIS WEEK.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

Had an outboard that would run WOT on the hose at the house. It would die quick under a load at the lake. Took it to a shop.Turned out to be pin hole in hose by primer bulb. I would repace hose and bulb before you spend the $$$$ for a do it yourself repair.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

"There is a very tiny fuel leak where the primer bulb connects to the fuel line. It drips a small bit of fuel when the bulb is pumped "

Bet you solved your problem.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

+2 on the leaking primer bulb. Swap hoses, or replace/cut the fuel line and re-do/tighten it. 
There's quite abit of suction when you open it up. If it starts sucking air, it will not have the proper amount of fuel, causing the slowdown/bogging. 
Been there, done that.


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok...I swapped the hoses and primer with a universal kit. Primer now pumps up nice and firm with no leaks. Still no power under load. I can cruise at like 4 knots...but if I try and push it past that, it stalls out.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Could be a clogged jet, or a stuck float causing flooding.


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

My 200 johnson was not running but 1/2 speed and it was starving for fuel. My silencer gasket was compressed and keepoing the carbs from getting air.
It does sound like you are starving for fuel, that is the direction I would look first. It is usually something more simple that expected.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Kenny Mann at Emerald Coast Marine is the man to talk to!Great service,no b.s.He will fix it and have you back in the waterin no time.They have my buisness for life!!!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Stop screwing around and wasting money on guesses.
Take it to Kenny and get it fixed.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want to find out if it is starving for fuel, when it starts to stall out, choke it, there's your extra gas. If that didn't work and it just dies, it wasn't starving for gas.
And what do you mean that you drained some gas and "no separation occurred"? Phase separation won't happen just having gas sitting in a jar, it needs water to start the process. If you did add water and nothing happened except for water going straight to the bottom of the jar, 2 things have happened. 
1 You filled up with non ethanol gas.
2 Phase separation has already happened and there's no ethanol to combine with the water. 
On the bright side of things, all the stuff would be at the bottom of the tank and you would/should have seen it in your filters by now.


----------

